# Peeler Thread...



## Gravy Power (Oct 22, 2012)

A few months ago, there was a thread that contained a link to a peeler, which had a blade that could be removed and sharpened. It was very inexpensive and ordered online through a generic website. I did a search but couldn't find it. Anyone have any ideas? Need one of these.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 22, 2012)

i think it was the peaches, peaches peaches thread.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know if this thread contains the peeler you have in mind, but it's all about peelers:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5956-faverot-tater-peelers


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 22, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> i think it was the peaches, peaches peaches thread.



http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6639-Peaches-Peaches-Peaches

Edit: Good call, Son, here it is:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...eaches-Peaches?p=113657&viewfull=1#post113657


----------



## Gravy Power (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks, as always, this site is an incredible resource for aspiring kitchen folk.


----------



## cravenz (Oct 22, 2012)

Well...guess I've got my peeler sorted at some point :laugh:


----------



## scotchef38 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have tried lots of peelers and can thouroughly recommend the Savannah peeler.I have no idea who makes it but it has serrated blades and is by far the sharpest peeler I have ever used.
You can find one here.

http://www.petersofkensington.com.au/Public/Savannah-Japanese-Blade-Speed-Swivel-Peeler-Black.aspx

I also have a Jamie Oliver y shape speed peeler which I got in a bargain bin.It is all stainless and well made.Wasnt expecting it to be any good but it is excellent.They are being sold at Target stores here in Oz as a double pack,the other in the pack is a Julienne peeler.I think. I paid about $6 for them.


----------



## heirkb (Oct 22, 2012)

I have to say that as much as I've wanted to like the Rosle peeler, I just don't find it to be nearly as comfortable as the Kuhn Rikon cheapos. Any pros using the Rosle and able to peel as fast you can with the Kuhn Rikons? Please tell me how you're holding/using the peeler. It's weight and long handle make it clunky and difficult to use for me. All this makes me wonder if I could have a maker here make me a handle in metal like the Kuhn Rikon ones and then install the Rosle head with the replaceable blades onto that. Hmm...


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 22, 2012)

I use Kuhn Rikon for asparagus and baby carrots, stuff like that. I use a Swissmar for potato, root veg and carrots. The Swissmar is basically the same as the Kuhn Rikons but there are different ones, they have 1, 2 and 3 numbers on the back, each number is a different width blade, so I have a large gapped one, forget if it's the 1 or the 3. The big swissmar will demolish baby carrots and asparagus, but the smallest one is the same as the Rikon. 

I have an old german style one I don't use anymore, I have only seen a few in this old design, all were either Austrian or German chefs who used this style, but I have adapted to the Y shape the best, I keep it around though because it was a gift.


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 22, 2012)

I love my Rosle. I have a left handed model that I use right handed and peel away from me.

-AJ


----------



## heirkb (Oct 22, 2012)

There are left and right handed models to the Rosle crosswise (Y shaped) peeler?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 22, 2012)

I hate serrated peelers, it makes no effing sense at all, and I've stabbed myself on more than one occasion with them.

I also must be in the minority...I hate y-shaped peelers! I saw a documentary on design lauding the creation of the fat-handled y-shaped peeler. No thank you!


----------



## heirkb (Oct 22, 2012)

I know for me there's a certain way I can hold the Kuhn Rikons that lets me work really quickly. I can't do the same with my Y-shaped Rosle.

If I were to get one of the non-Y-shaped Rosle peelers, would you guys recommend the swivel ones or the non-swivel?


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 22, 2012)

My left handed Rosle is not a Y-peeler. I prefer the swivel head to the non-swivel head.

-AJ


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you peel towards yourself or away? I'm an away.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 22, 2012)

I used to be all about the Kyocera Perfect Peeler, but I've broke three in the last year, so I've given up on them. Bought a Rosle lefty and I'm not a fan...been using a Pro Oxo straight; its ok, but not perfect. Also not a fan of the Y....


----------



## heirkb (Oct 22, 2012)

I peel away. Can't do it quite as fast on ost veg. when going towards. Then again, that may just be because it's basically impossible to peel towards myself with Y-peelers (for me).

NO chop, did you find the swivel peeler to be clunky with the big swivel head? The clunky feel and loud noise of the swivel Rosle head on my Y-peeler is one reason I don't really love it.


----------



## piratechefny (Nov 5, 2012)

"did you find the swivel peeler to be clunky with the big swivel head? The clunky feel and loud noise of the swivel Rosle head on my Y-peeler is one reason I don't really love it."

the loud clunky ones kinda bug me as well. more into the Y peelers; generally keep a few of the $4 Kuhn's and a ceramic on hand. 

might check out the replceable blade one though... always up for trying new gear


----------

